# The Texas FlyFishers Summer Mini Expo



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

This yearâ€™s Texas FlyFishers Summer Mini Expo will be held on Saturday, August 22nd, 2015 at the Terrance United Methodist Church located at 1203 Wirt Road in Houston, Texas 77055. Doors will open at 9:00 am and the event will run until 6:00 pm. Scheduled to demonstrate the art of fly tying will be John and Shelby Carpenter, Chris Lewellyn, Mike Seery, Jennifer Turner and Gregg Corbett. The rod building exhibit will be headed up by the clubâ€™s Rod Building Class instructor Joe Nicklo and Galveston Bay saltwater guide and casting instructor Capt. Steve Soule (The Shallowist) will oversee the fly casting demonstrations. We currently have four (4) fly fishing presentations to be held throughout the day; Houston Area Urban Fishing presented by Mark Marmon, Trout Fishing in Beavers Bend State Park (Lower Mountain Fork River, Oklahoma) by Dave Steffek and Martin Weir, Joe DeForke will discuss the fly fishing opportunities in and around Galveston Bay, and Capt. Kevin Hutchison will cover Fly Fishing the Texas Hill Country Rivers, the San Marcos and Llano, in particular. 
Other activities include Danish Casting Games, drawings and give aways and then, at the end of the day, The Fly Plate from the 2015 Dr. Ed Rizzolo Fly Tying Festival will be raffled off, tickets are $10.00 per chance. Refreshments and snacks will also be available. 
So, mark August 22nd on your calendar and plan on coming out and being part of the 2015 Texas FlyFishers Annual Summer Mini Expo. For more information, check out the clubâ€™s website at http://www.texasflyfishers.org


----------



## shallowist (May 28, 2009)

Had a conversation with Clark yesterday and it looks like I will have two casting presentations and a fishing presentation inside.

If you want to learn to be a better caster, improve your distance, accuracy and ability to cast in windy situations..... This presentation is for you!!

Always a great time with a bunch of super enthusiastic fly anglers who love to help others. 

Hope to see you there!

Steve


----------



## bugchunker (Dec 23, 2013)

Does anyone have a schedule for the presenters. I can't stay all day but would like to here Kevin Hutchison talk on hill country river fishing.
thank.


----------



## Jangler (Aug 19, 2015)

I'd love to attend this, but I'm not a member. If members only, can I join while attending. Thanks!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

Jangler said:


> I'd love to attend this, but I'm not a member. If members only, can I join while attending. Thanks!


Actually, anyone may attend, but heck, if you're already there, you might as well join up!! We'd love to have you!


----------



## Worm Drowner (Sep 9, 2010)

bugchunker said:


> Does anyone have a schedule for the presenters. I can't stay all day but would like to here Kevin Hutchison talk on hill country river fishing.
> thank.


The schedule is floating around somewhere. Heck, we are still trying to find a copy. If I come across one before Saturday, I'll post it here.


----------

